# Cleanup crew for a 10 gallon



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

Otto cats could work, you would want about 5-6 of them. You could also have a bulldog pleco, I've got one in mine. I don't think you could have corries as they may get to big and they also like to have company so you could fit them in a 10g. You could have snails and larger shrimp to clean up as well.
Good luck...


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I dose generic excel so shrimp won't work. I never had any luck with Otos how many could I fit 6?

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

When you say clean up crew do you mean the generic "eat-whatever-hits-the-floor" scavengers or algae eaters to clean glass/decor? If the latter, what type of algae do you have? Different species eat different types.


----------



## Oto Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

Different kinds of shrimp and Otocinclus would work great.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 25, 2013)

The betta may make a meal of shrimp. Amanos may work, but just know that they may be an expensive meal. You could always do some tiny horned nerite snails for algae and 4 dwarf cories, like habrosus or pugmaeus, to clean up left overs.


----------



## Oto Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

That is right. I forget to mention snails. Nerite snails are good. I agree with what squirrel said. Shrimp may be eaten, but just for a test you could buy some ghost shrimp and see how they work out with the betta.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

A balanced crew meaning glass cleaners and anything that hits the floor lol

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Alot times "clean up crews".. produce more than they clean.. pygmy Cory are small for 10g


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Warlock said:


> Alot times "clean up crews".. produce more than they clean.. pygmy Cory are small for 10g


Agree! Scavenges and especially algae eaters typically eat bulk/quantity rather than high nutritional/quality foods in small amounts soo they eat a lot more = produce a lot more waste. Usually its better just to do a through job siphoning the tank and keeping up with water changes. For algae, look into the type you have, most are easy to prevent (cut back on food/lessen photo period)or clean up yourself (wipe down glass with paper towel or gently rinse plants/decor in tap water after a very diluted bleach dip).


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd like something that would clean the glass but mostly keep the bottom clean I siphon and scrape glass every sunday

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ottos.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'd put in some (underrated) nerite snails. Colorful and gets rid of all sorts of algae except BBA and HA They don't produce much either.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

BBA- black brush algea or brown brush algea I have some brown algea on my glass that I can't seem to beat

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

I suggest Nerites. I'll also like to add that if the pH goes below 7.0, the shells of these snails start to have problems.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I have seiryu stone as hard scape and I believe that raises pH? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

[ QUOTE=TECKSPEED;5164162]BBA- black brush algea or brown brush algea I have some brown algea on my glass that I can't seem to beat

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


Spot treat with excel, it turns red then grey and gets eaten.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I dose generic excel wouldn't that do the same thing? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Worth a shot. I know that when I've gotten bba on driftwood I do a water change, and when the bba is exposed I pour excel right on the bba and let it sit and then fill the tank up and it turns a red color then grey color and everything will eat it at that point. Just in my experience


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is the algea I'm talking about

















It was far worse than this I just did a water change and rubbed the rocks to get the algea off. The rocks were brown, I have this in both of my tanks. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Get some Amano shrimp


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

And here is a bonus shot of my awesome girlfriend getting into my obsession









Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvacinek (Jan 19, 2014)

I think any type of shrimp are great cleanup crews. My friend just filled his tank with feeder ghost shrimp and the ones that have survived really do a great job at floor cleaning and they don't produce a ton of waste. IMO otos are not good glass cleaners but I've never had more than 7 of them in my 29g. They are great fish otherwise but I have had a lot of problems in the first three weeks of owning them. If they survive they will do great for a long and some just don't seem to make it. Thats some awesome rock btw.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

TECKSPEED said:


> And here is a bonus shot of my awesome girlfriend getting into my obsession
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a keeper for sure


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

@Rvacinek I never had any luck with them either. They are really touchy with acclimation 

@The Trigger you better believe it finally did some maintenance with me, the other day she was calling out plants to a couple of my friends like she was a champ 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

What's your feeding regiment like? Its possible you are over feeding. More aggressive water changes might shift the odds in your favor as well. 

As for fish: I say go for draft cory cats of some kind. They are great little fish.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I feed once a day only a small pinch sometime I don't even feed them for about 2 daya

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------

